# anitum x rotshildianum... or whatever. Great looking paph!



## Ayreon (Dec 19, 2009)

Bought as a adductum x sanderianum, which it turned out not to be.
Oh well, it looks great anyway I think.

I have sent a mail to the vendor to see if I can get an answer what it really is.


----------



## fbrem (Dec 19, 2009)

that is awesome, thanks for sharing


----------



## paphioland (Dec 19, 2009)

nice. Sure looks like it has roth influence.


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 19, 2009)

still a groovy flower
bummer about it not being write...i mean, right


----------



## Shiva (Dec 19, 2009)

Very lovely paph. Merry Christmas!


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 19, 2009)

Fantastic flower. I have found 5 different crosses but one by roth was not offered. It looks very much like my Hsinging Lady Duck (Lady Isabel X anitum) but your staminode is very roth like. Both HLD I bloomed had stonei like stamis. Other crosses to consider, Geneive Booth X, Michael K X, PEOY X and philippinense X


----------



## Chien (Dec 19, 2009)

Great flower!!


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 19, 2009)

Amazing!!!! WOW!

(What do you use as potting media??)


----------



## Ayreon (Dec 19, 2009)

biothanasis said:


> (What do you use as potting media??)



I use a mix of lava rock, spaghnum, bark and perlite.


----------



## emydura (Dec 19, 2009)

Amazing flower. The dorsal is to die for.

David


----------



## Brabantia (Dec 19, 2009)

Very, Very nice, congratulations for its culture. I hope that the one I have will be also nice..... difficult to wait!


----------



## John M (Dec 19, 2009)

It is wonderful! I love it! However, I agree, it's not got sanderianum in it. I don't know about it being an anitum cross either. It looks like adductum x roth to me. It's a beauty!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 19, 2009)

:smitten: I'm in love -- I'd take that home in a heartbeat, named or not!


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 20, 2009)

Beautiful blooms!!! Jean


----------



## paphjoint (Dec 20, 2009)

Very nice flower


----------



## slippertalker (Dec 21, 2009)

John M said:


> It is wonderful! I love it! However, I agree, it's not got sanderianum in it. I don't know about it being an anitum cross either. It looks like adductum x roth to me. It's a beauty!



considering how closely related adductum and anitum are, the only way to really tell apart crosses would be that anitum hybrids should have darker color and larger flowers. How you discern that without seeing comparable populations of the two crosses is pretty difficult. The flower is darker than the normal adductum cross, but it could be either. The present understanding has anitum as a variety of adductum anyway, so it's really a moot point.


----------



## Kavanaru (Dec 21, 2009)

very nice one.. congrats!


----------



## etex (Dec 23, 2009)

Gorgeous blooms!! Great growing!


----------



## raymond (Dec 23, 2009)

very nice blooms


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 23, 2009)

That's awesome - love the way the color contrasts. Hope you're able to find out what it is.


----------



## e-spice (Dec 23, 2009)

Great looking plant - I love it.

e-spice


----------



## rdlsreno (Apr 25, 2010)

I like it better!

Ramon


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 25, 2010)

Missed this one the first go round. Such deep colors and wonderful photos. Thanks for posting!


----------



## SlipperMatt (Dec 19, 2017)

This is an amazing Paph. Wössner Black Wings (rothschildianum x anitum), or Paph. Johanna Brukhardt in other registered name for sure. Certainly not adductum patent, nor sanderianum.
But I am jelous. Fantastic flower, and condition. Congratulate!


----------



## blondie (Dec 19, 2017)

Wow that is a stunning flower I'd love to have one in my collection.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 20, 2017)

this thread is many years old.......


----------

